# 55gal marine setup



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

havent had a chance to pick up some liverock up yet, also dont have a light or glass tops yet... but just finished all the plumbing today.

the sump running a model 8 submersible pump out of a grow op:bigsmile:









Coralife circulation pump









HOTB skimmer









The whole setup with cabinet


----------

